# Vibrant gets Super hard with SDMZ & Formerone log



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello fellow IM brothers and sisters, some of you know me some of you dont. To start things off a little about me:

6'1
~195lbs
~14%bf

Im not huge like compared to some of you but thats because Im an athlete. Im playing on a semi pro league in my sport but hope to break thru higher (I wont say which sport Im in because Im paranoid, sorry). I dont gain too much weight because of how much I train and I cant get too heavy for my sport. weight fluctuates from 194-198 depending on when I measure.


I've been on an aas cycle for the last 6months (dont recommend to anyone, had my own reasons for going this long) I was on:

test e/EQ

I've dropped the eq a week ago. my current plan to finish my cycle and go into pct:

2 more weeks of test e 
4 weeks SDMZ @ 2 caps a day starting monday
Formerone straight into pct and may even bridge with it until my next cycle.

My goals for the remainder of my cycle:

strength increase
athletic performance increase
endurance increase
harden up before PCT

I will be doing a lot of training in the upcoming month. I will have a lot of cardio, lifting, and sports training. (I will be posting my training/diet later). 


A little about the products I will be using:

IML super-dmz

*- Comparable to Dianabol or Anadrol
- Increases Lean Muscle Mass
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- No Bloating or Water Retention*
 














I just want to remind everyone that both SDMZ and Metha-drol will be gone as the current stock sells out, so dont miss your chance to get them



*Black Lion Formerone

**Formeron 120ML 50mgs/ml

**Formeron is the most versatile AI (aromatase inhibitor) in existance*.
*Its potential far surpasses that of any other prescription or non prescription AI.
Gain muscle and strength, lower estrogen as well as increase testosterone.*

*Formeron :*

_** Is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor. This means that it  forever renders the enzyme inactive.  This is in contrast to  non-suicidal inhibitors like arimidex which have the potential for a  heavy estrogen rebound after discontinuing its use. This also means that  estrogen stays low for a while after you stop using Formeron.

*Formeron has been shown to elevate IGF-1 levels.

*In research studies Formeron was proven to be a 5- alpha reductase  inhibitor in BHP and cancer cells. This means it combats sides such as  hairloss caused by elevated DHT levels.

* Formeron is proven to reduce SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin). This  means that there is more of your testosterone free and active to bind  to the androgen receptors. In essence, Formeron makes your testosterone  better and stronger. A 200mg weekly dose of testosterone can be almost  twice as effective as it would be without Formeron.

* Formeron is anabolic and causes muscle growth and strength increases.  Formeron is a pro-hormone. After you apply Formeron a portion of it  converts to 4-hydroxytestosterone. This means that a percentage of the  active ingredient also becomes a steroid in your system. 
Hydroxytestosterone is testosterone that cannot convert to estrogen. This is a very dry steroid.
Gains in muscle and strength can be expected along with a dry hard appearance.

* Formeron can be run solo as a prohormone cycle which requires no PCT.

* Formeron can be used as your main On Cycle AI.

* Formeron can be used for your PCT and works very well to decrease  estrogen and increase natural testosterone even above normal human  levels!
This means that after a cycle of Formeron your test levels are actually  BETTER than when you started. This is in bright contrast to almost every  other hormone a bodybuilder might use, as most heavily reduce natural  testosterone production.

* Formeron is non toxic and causes no liver strain.

*Formeron requires no injection as Black Lion Research uses a transdermal carrier to get the active ingredient into your system.
This is efficient and effective. Transdermal Formeron is absorbed  approximately 1000% more than oral preparations of the same ingredients.

* Formeron is the best choice for anyone looking for An AI (aromatase inhibitor)*_*



Formeron is a transdermal aromatase inhibitor (AI). Black Lions Formeron  is made from the highest quality raw materials and has the best  transdermal carrier possible.  Here are some other interesting facts  about Formeron.


- decreases number of progesterone receptors
- increases HPTA actiivity similar to HCG and Clomid together
- inhibits 91% of aromatase enzyme production
- anabolic and androgeniic
- 'suicide inhibitor' of aromatase
- decreases SHBG by 34%
- inhibits DHT formation and activity
- decrease prostate concerns such as BPH
- continues to increase HPTA function above natural levels.


According to research studies "The 4-OHA was found to inhibit 5 alpha-reductase in both BPH and cancer tissue"
Formeron is also a 5-alpha-reductase inhibitor.
This means that on top of reducing estrogen related sides and raising  testosterone levels it also reduces DHT related side effects like Hair  loss and prostate enlargement.

In addition, formeron is a prohormone. This means that is converts into  another compound after ingestion. In this case Formeron converts to a  steroid called 4- hydroxytestosterone. This steroid is literally  testosterone that cannot be converted to estrogen. This means you get  all of the anabolism of testosterone and none of the estrogenic sides  associated with its use. This steroid gives the user a dry hard  appearance making Formeron a great addition to a pre contest stack or  for those looking to get in the best shape of their lives.  Our  transdermal carrier is designed for maximum skin penetration and maximum  absorption while leaving the skin hydrated.
Formeron is hand compounded by a select group of compounding pharmacists  and as such each bottle is made with care and attention to detail. Our  products are of the highest quality.  
*












Formerone is a new and innovative product. Im really excited to be using it, from my research on it, I think this product will become a staple of any BB's arsenal.


If you have any questions, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn Vibrant, I'm running out of subscription space 

IN4 the ride brother....SFW


----------



## fireman23 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful... What sport you into if you don't mind me asking

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)

fireman23 said:


> Beautiful... What sport you into if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk




Lol, did you read my post? I said I wont say because Im paranoid. I'll say this though, my sport is very physical, I need great cardio/endurance, great speed, good strength to succeed.


I started the formerone yesterday at 2 pumps a day. not that it matters too much to me but the solution smells great on your skin. I will try to apply it after showers so my pores are open.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 27, 2012)

Formerone is kinda confusing. Is a PCT and can be used as a stand alone.

I dont follow that logic. 

Ive heard about it but using another steroid for PCT just doesnt make sense to me. 

I would like to give it a try but Im still skeptical because of my previous statement and the relativity new and small amount of trials/reviews/whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Formerone is kinda confusing. Is a PCT and can be used as a stand alone.
> 
> I dont follow that logic.
> 
> ...



well follow my log, lol. I'll be doing a pct log as well and I will be getting blood work about two weeks after pct.

it raises your test levels much higher than the prohormone part causes suppression. Im sure that brundel will chime in here and give you a more detailed answer.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> my sport is very physical, I need great *cardio/endurance*, great *speed*, good *strength *to succeed.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Vibrant said:
> 
> 
> > my sport is very physical, I need great *cardio/endurance*, great *speed*, good *strength *to succeed.
> ...


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 27, 2012)

Very interested to see your final thoughts on this formerone, I'm in...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## fireman23 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol nice

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> well follow my log, lol. I'll be doing a pct log as well and I will be getting blood work about two weeks after pct.
> 
> it raises your test levels much higher than the prohormone part causes suppression. Im sure that brundel will chime in here and give you a more detailed answer.



So youre adding another pct product along with formerone or just the Formeron?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 28, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> So youre adding another pct product along with formerone or just the Formeron?



Formerone is my ai for pct. I will still be using Clomid. I'm just substituting formerone for Aromasin. I would never recommend to anyone to do a pct without a serm.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> btex34n88 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, shh I only do that on the side to make an extra few bucks.
> ...


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Formerone is my ai for pct. I will still be using Clomid. I'm just substituting formerone for Aromasin. I would never recommend to anyone to do a pct without a serm.



hrm...are you going to keep the same dosage of clomid you normally take along with the Formerone during pct? Or are you going to lower it some?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 29, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> hrm...are you going to keep the same dosage of clomid you normally take along with the Formerone during pct? Or are you going to lower it some?



Same normal Clomid dosage because I've been "on" for a little to long. I might even do an extra week of Clomid, i'm probably gonna do 100/100/75/50/50.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

I had an extremely tough 3 days. 3 days of intense competition and Im completely exhausted. Im sore in places that I cant even describe. I think I lost about 5-6lbs of water weight, I got completely dehydrated. time to eat and drink to regain what I lost.

will be taking a day off tomorrow to recover.

Took my first cap of sdmz a half hour ago before eating. I got some slight heartburn but nothing major.

gonna go rub some formerone on my body and make myself smell good.


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 30, 2012)

6 month DAMN! good luck with pct bro, might be a rough one. I WANT PICS, don't care if your paranoid


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 6 month DAMN! good luck with pct bro, might be a rough one. I WANT PICS, don't care if your paranoid



actually Im not too worried about pct. I've got a good setup in place. peps/serms/ai's/supps.

lol, and you dont need pics of my unjerked and untan self. Im puny compared to most of you but the funny thing is, I've been training for longer than some of you


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 30, 2012)

Come on vibrant, even GMO threw one up 

(No homo)


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

djlance said:


> Come on vibrant, even GMO threw one up
> 
> (No homo)



Lol, I'll think about it. Im not real happy with my current ~14bf%, I want to be ripped and shredded like gmo before I post pics. 






(you guys are very homo)



(lol, joking)


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


>





djlance said:


>



you guys are freaking me out



noticing some increased acne. the formerone is definitely converting to a prohormone. I always get increased acne the first week or so whenever I add a new compound.


----------



## brundel (Jan 31, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Formerone is kinda confusing. Is a PCT and can be used as a stand alone.
> 
> I dont follow that logic.
> 
> ...



Formeron is formestane.
Its been around for decades and was widely used as a prescription medication for cancer.
THere are volumes of research and studies proving its effectiveness as an AI as well as its anabolic effects. It being anabolic, along with the fact that it needed to be injected was why it was discontinued and replaced with aromasin.
Aromasin=exemestane
FOrmeron= formestane

The similar names are not coincidence.

They work very similarly. Both are good AI's, both are suicidal, only formestane is also a PH.

This is not a "new" substance.

As for using a PH during PCT.
THis is far from a new concept either. Tons of people use Dianabol during pct and recover perfectly while retaining more and feeling better.

The AI and testosterone elevating activity FAR outweighs the potential suppression from the PH. SO....you get the elevated testosterone + you get the benefit of strength and mood and mass retention from the 4-hydroxytestosterone. <<<this is testosterone that cannot aromatise.
Dry test. Its AWESOME for PCT.
All the guys around here are using it for PCT.
My training partner just ran his first PCT in years and hes feeling great. Is been 3 months and hes only gone from the 240 range to like 235.
Still strong. He said he felt perfect during PCT.

Contempt prior to investigation...thats all.


----------



## brundel (Jan 31, 2012)

Trust me your PCT will go well.
Id add some HCG to get the balls working but....youll be fine.
UNless your super unlucky....which your probably not.

Run the clomid at 100/505050
rub that formeron like its going out of style...itll help you feel better as well as working as an AI


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)

brundel said:


> Trust me your PCT will go well.
> Id add some HCG to get the balls working but....youll be fine.
> UNless your super unlucky....which your probably not.
> 
> ...



 Im not sure who this is directed at but I got my pct covered. will be blasting hcg in about a week.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## TJTJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on Vibrant. Lets see that sexy ass  Post up some photos! Shit you saw how I did with SDMZ. In all honesty we should be in (friendly for some) competition with each other. Just as in any sport


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)

hunter121 said:


> Beautiful... What sport you into if you don't mind me asking




sorry bro, if you read my first post, you would see that I want to keep that info private.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Come on Vibrant. Lets see that sexy ass  Post up some photos! Shit you saw how I did with SDMZ. In all honesty we should be in (friendly for some) competition with each other. Just as in any sport




I'm all for competition. I love it but the thing is at this moment in my life, I cant compete with you guys in a bb aspect.

If I recall correctly, you gained like 10-15lbs off sdmz? Being realistic, I'll gain 5lbs at most. that wont look very dramatic on pics. I train 2-3 times a day and that makes it extremely hard to gain weight. And I'm ok with that because Im in a sport and I cant get too heavy.

Also, thats one of the reasons I dont judge a product on weight gain.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 1, 2012)

brundel said:


> Formeron is formestane.
> Its been around for decades and was widely used as a prescription medication for cancer.
> THere are volumes of research and studies proving its effectiveness as an AI as well as its anabolic effects. It being anabolic, along with the fact that it needed to be injected was why it was discontinued and replaced with aromasin.
> Aromasin=exemestane
> ...



Thanks for the information. I might get some to use as a continuation to my pct. Or my next run.  But how come just now theres buzz about it around here. For the 9 or so months Ive been here I heard it first from TBG a few weeks ago and now Vibrant. 

So what are your opinions on which and who had a better response? I understand everybodys, body works differently. exemestane or formestane?

If I dont ask these questions Ill just be another sheep in the heard.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'm all for competition. I love it but the thing is at this moment in my life, I cant compete with you guys in a bb aspect.
> 
> If I recall correctly, you gained like 10-15lbs off sdmz? Being realistic, I'll gain 5lbs at most. that wont look very dramatic on pics. I train 2-3 times a day and that makes it extremely hard to gain weight. And I'm ok with that because Im in a sport and I cant get too heavy.
> 
> Also, thats one of the reasons I dont judge a product on weight gain.



Oh I agree. I dont care about the numbers on the scale. Thats just a plus with size. I only lost 8 pounds and thats from having to stop working out, against my will, cuz of my jacked up back. 

Thats why I always go for the dry products. Or as dry as possible. If I ever get the money for this mri and get my back in check Ill hit up helladrol and get ripped as fuck. I hope by the summer.

What sport? Didnt you just come from a BBing competition? Anyways, there are different weight classes. A good physic is a good physic. 

No photos? It just turns into talk. Esp from someone I trust like you. 

Come one man, post up any photos so I can smack that ass 

Ill still follow this log because Im curious about the formestane. 

Good luck dude


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

nice


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 2, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Oh I agree. I dont care about the numbers on the scale. Thats just a plus with size. I only lost 8 pounds and thats from having to stop working out, against my will, cuz of my jacked up back.
> 
> Thats why I always go for the dry products. Or as dry as possible. If I ever get the money for this mri and get my back in check Ill hit up helladrol and get ripped as fuck. I hope by the summer.
> 
> ...




You persistent pic-beggin bastards


Im in a sport(cant say which, sorry). I Just finished a sport comp in which I was competing for 3 days. I lost some weight(hopefully water-weight) during that.

here are pics of my quads and forearm (these are the only body parts I'm semi-ok with).

these were taken a few mins ago with no pump. I suck at flexing and taking pics

These are the only pics you'll get from me right now, so no more asking
But I do promise that this board will have full body pics from me sometime this year.




















feel free to laugh at me now, you heartless bastards. (dont worry, you wont hurt my feelings)


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 2, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Come one man, post up any photos so I can smack that ass


yes!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

In for the super hard pics....


wait.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Good job Vibrant  Nice quads

No more asking for photos. Keep us up to date on your lengthy pct with formestane.  

pm me so I can find this stuff and who to trust


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> In for the super hard pics....
> 
> 
> wait.



No, you got it right. Im here for that party too.


----------



## tuton11 (Feb 2, 2012)

In or this man!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep at it Vibrant. Got some sick legs brother!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> In for the super hard pics....
> 
> 
> wait.





bigbenj said:


> No, you got it right. Im here for that party too.




 will you homo's stop gaying up my thread?  at least put a no homo tag 


Ok I've been on the formerone for a little over a week. I switched over from letro. my libido is returning. Im pretty sensitive to estro sides but Im not getting any.

I haven't really felt the SDMZ kick in yet but its only been 7 caps in. 

last two days I went HAM. 3 workouts a day. plan to go ham again tomorrow and sat, then take sunday off to watch the superbowl. no beer for me though


----------



## brundel (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice legs. you should feel the DMZ soon.


----------



## fireman23 (Feb 2, 2012)

So could one run formeron as ai while on and keep rubbing it through pct? I assume yes but never hurt to ask.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 3, 2012)

fireman23 said:


> So could one run formeron as ai while on and keep rubbing it through pct? I assume yes but never hurt to ask.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



Yes, that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 3, 2012)

Quadzilla!  Looking hard Vibrant!  No homo...


----------



## hill450 (Feb 3, 2012)

brundel said:


> Nice legs. you should feel the DMZ soon.



Hey, vibrant been watching this because I'm also running super dmz but as a kicker right now. Just took my 10th cap. Brundel when does super dmz kick in? I've got a damn good feeling in the gym but no awesome pumps yet, figured the surplus in calories was the feeling. 

Not to thread jack or anything!


----------



## brundel (Feb 3, 2012)

The DMZ kicked in in about a week for me.
INitially it was just noticing that I was  "ON".
Then I started hardening and gaining. I gained some LBS and lost a considerable amount of BF%. Good Strength increase as well.
Give it time


----------



## hill450 (Feb 3, 2012)

brundel said:


> The DMZ kicked in in about a week for me.
> INitially it was just noticing that I was  "ON".
> Then I started hardening and gaining. I gained some LBS and lost a considerable amount of BF%. Good Strength increase as well.
> Give it time



I know exactly what you mean, good news for both of us! 

Good luck Vibrant!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 3, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I know exactly what you mean, good news for both of us!
> 
> Good luck Vibrant!



good luck to you as well


I was really lethargic today. I think it's due to 2 reasons:

1. the SDMZ is starting to work.

2. I trained extremely hard the last two days. 

I think it was a combination of those^^ 2 things.


my sports workout didn't go too well today because I had no energy and was feeling pretty shitty. I hate having two bad workouts back to back so I said fuck it, Im going to go HAM in the gym no matter how I feel. 

drank a sample of 1MR(thanks TGB) and workout was pretty good. still felt like I had to push myself at times but got thru it ok.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 3, 2012)

Not a huge fan of the superdrol lethargic feeling. I'm hoping super dmz isn't as bad as mdrol. I know how you feel tho, I'm damn tired and sore and need my day off tomorrow lol

Happy lifting! By the way..nice wheels, didn't see those earlier


----------



## brundel (Feb 5, 2012)

Mdrol was terrible.
The raw material was very poor and the sides were super bad for some reason.
Not all SD or DMZ will have these sides or at least not as bad.
Mdrol was very hard on people.
Test drive some other brands throwing in the towel with SD or DMZ


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

felt like absolute shit last few days. lethargic as hell. I think it's due to sdmz and I think I came down with a cold as well. FML.

workout was pretty good this morning. I went to the gym instead of my sports workout because it got rained out. did squats, leg presses, leg extensions, flat bench, incline and decline bench.

will probably have a cardio workout later today.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> felt like absolute shit last few days. lethargic as hell. I think it's due to sdmz and I think I came down with a cold as well. FML.
> 
> workout was pretty good this morning. I went to the gym instead of my sports workout because it got rained out. did squats, leg presses, leg extensions, flat bench, incline and decline bench.
> 
> will probably have a cardio workout later today.



Whats up with your diet? Maybe up your carbs?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Whats up with your diet? Maybe up your carbs?



diet is pretty good. appetite is down since starting SDMZ but that could be due to me just coming off some peptides.

For example my diet today was:

4 whole eggs 3-4 egg whites omelet with a little lean bacon, whole wheat english muffin with a little bit of cream cheese, some greek yogurt. 

two scoops whey with 8oz whole milk during my workout.

two baked chicken breasts with a cup of quinoa.

two scoops whey with 8oz whole milk during my sports workout.

in about a half hour I'll have homemade hamburgers made out of 93% lean ground beef, for the side I'll either have a cup of either buckwheat or barley depending on what I have cooked already.

then my next meal will probably be some steak with Caesar salad.

and right before bed a casein shake.


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like a very solid diet to me.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks good, looks good. Love the quinoa, barley and buckwheat in there. 

Just a thought though. Maybe throw in a cup or so of oats in the AM. I like Quaker Oats Multi Grain. It has Rye, Barley, Oats and Wheat. That way youll have a steady supply of complex carbs until the later afternoon or so. It might help with the lethargy. 

Also, Did I see you say "two scoops whey with 8oz whole milk *during *my sports workout." ??

Wouldnt you want to redirect that blood to you muscles and not your stomach? Not knocking it, just seems unusual to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2012)

Lots of hydration, early morning carbs and extra rest brother.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Looks good, looks good. Love the quinoa, barley and buckwheat in there.
> 
> Just a thought though. Maybe throw in a cup  or so of oats in the AM. I like Quaker Oats Multi Grain. It has Rye,  Barley, Oats and Wheat. That way youll have a steady supply of complex  carbs until the later afternoon or so. It might help with the lethargy.
> 
> ...



yeah, I drink most of my shakes during my workouts. my workouts are usually around two hours and I burn so many calories that I need to constantly refuel. plus that way I can eat pretty much right away after my workout.

I sometimes add oats to my protein shakes when I want carbs in there. 




heavyiron said:


> Lots of hydration, early morning carbs and extra rest brother.



Drinking close to two gallons of water every day. will try adding early morning carbs. Im thinking of adding some whole wheat protein pancakes to my breakfast tomorrow. thanks for the advice. 

extra rest is always good but I cant always do it. Im always close to overtraining but I have to train hard if I want to give myself a shot of becoming a top pro. However that doesn't mean that I dont listen to my body.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2012)

1-1 1/4 cups oats first thing in the AM is about right for me.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you just dosing it at 2 per day?  Also, I assume you are running test so I am surprised to hear you are having so many issues.  I know DMZ on its own at 20mgs is not bad but the superdrol, not everyone does well with it.  I don't do superdrol but DMZ I am fine with.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Are you just dosing it at 2 per day?  Also, I assume you are running test so I am surprised to hear you are having so many issues.  I know DMZ on its own at 20mgs is not bad but the superdrol, not everyone does well with it.  I don't do superdrol but DMZ I am fine with.



yup, 2 a day. I wouldn't say that Im having too many issues, just lethargy. Like heavy said, I'll try adding some quality carbs in the morning. I felt better today than yesterday so maybe I'm starting to get used to it.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 8, 2012)

weighed myself yesterday and weight has stayed the same but I'm looking a little leaner. I think at this point my myostatin levels are too high to be gaining weight, I will try running some folli in a few days to see if I can gain a few more lbm before pct.

started blasting hcg a few days ago.


my joints are feeling a little sore, so I think I'll cut back the formerone to one pump a day.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't wait to see what the folli does for you brother.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 8, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I can't wait to see what the folli does for you brother.



I cant wait either something about petides make me excited, probably cause they're fairly new and I like being a guinea pig


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Vibrant... about how long do you think one bottle of Formeron last.  I'm looking to pick some up, but wasn't sure how many I need.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hey Vibrant... about how long do you think one bottle of Formeron last.  I'm looking to pick some up, but wasn't sure how many I need.



depends on how you dose. it comes in a 120ml bottle and 1 dose is 1 pump. Im using 2pumps a day, so theoretically that should last me 60 days but I like to plan for a little loss. same thing with vials, you probably wont get 10 1ml injections from a 10ml vial.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

good deal... thanks brother.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for the lack of updates.

I took this weekend off.

Thurs and fri were the first days that I felt good in my workouts since starting sdmz. I think this week is going to be a good one in terms of training. 

Started Follistatin today. gonna do 200mcg for 5 days.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> sorry for the lack of updates.
> 
> I took this weekend off.
> 
> ...




When are you going to be off AAS/PH's? that way we can see if the formerone is working.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> When are you going to be off AAS/PH's? that way we can see if the formerone is working.



My pct will start feb 25.

I think I came down with a cold unfortunately but surprisingly Mon & tues workouts were pretty good. heading to the gym tonight, will probably cut back on the intensity a little but I think I'll be ok.


Taking a shitload of the emergenC packets to get some vitamin c in me to help beat the cold faster. Also had a few packets of theraflu, that stuff seems to help me when I get sick.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> My pct will start feb 25.
> 
> I think I came down with a cold unfortunately but surprisingly Mon & tues workouts were pretty good. heading to the gym tonight, will probably cut back on the intensity a little but I think I'll be ok.
> 
> ...



You know About Vitamin C and PCT right? It reduces aromatase reductase, the major enzyme responsible for converting androstenedione and testosterone into estrogen.

I always take 3-4g spaced out though out the day on cycle and pct. So what im saying is, its a good thing


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> You know About Vitamin C and PCT right? It reduces aromatase reductase, the major enzyme responsible for converting androstenedione and testosterone into estrogen.
> 
> I always take 3-4g spaced out though out the day on cycle and pct. So what im saying is, its a good thing




Yeah, definitely know about vitamin c for pct. I'll post my planned pct protocol when I get closer to pct. It may be overkill but Im not taking any chances after being on gear so long. About two weeks after pct, I'll get bloodwork and post it up for you guys.



Since Im a bit sick, today at the gym I decided to focus on muscle contractions. used less weight but really tried to squeeze the muscle I was working. I felt like I got a really good workout.


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Feb 16, 2012)

is the verdict out on Formerone? is it "Vibrant approved"


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 16, 2012)

aaronsoccer4 said:


> is the verdict out on Formerone? is it "Vibrant approved"



I don't want to give a premature answer but at this point, I'm not seeing any estro sides. Take that how you will, and I'll give a more in depth answer when I've been on it longer.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey vibrant, I'm on week 3 of super dmz and I'm damn lethargic too and that's at 400 carbs a day.  Ill try to add more quality carbs in morning like you said heavy suggested. I'm irritable as shit I've noticed and the back pumps are trying to kill me I think lol other than that I fucking love this shit. Up like 20lbs, looking swole all the time just wish the back pumps would subside. Trying to get lots of water and taking 12grams taurine every morning but going to add pre workout too cuz that's when its the worst. Glad yours is going well. You having any of the other same issues I am?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 16, 2012)

I was lethargic for maybe about the first 10-12 days. Now I feel pretty good other than my cold and surprisingly even with my cold I'm going pretty hard in my workouts.

I never get back pumps on any gear. Try adding some electrolytes. Electro mix by emergenc is a good choice.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well lucky you! I've got some Gatorade mix ill throw in pre workout with my taurine, I've got deads tomorrow so I've gotta get this under control or I'm not gonna be able to do them. Had to sit down between sets of squats yesterday lol yea that bad. I never got back pumps on the two mdrol cycles I did so Idk? Hey thanks for the advice though I hope your sides stay mild! Happy lifting bud!


----------



## hulklion (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 17, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Hey vibrant, I'm on week 3 of super dmz and I'm damn lethargic too and that's at 400 carbs a day.  Ill try to add more quality carbs in morning like you said heavy suggested. I'm irritable as shit I've noticed and the back pumps are trying to kill me I think lol other than that I fucking love this shit. Up like 20lbs, looking swole all the time just wish the back pumps would subside. Trying to get lots of water and taking 12grams taurine every morning but going to add pre workout too cuz that's when its the worst. Glad yours is going well. You having any of the other same issues I am?



Add a cup of cooked oats in the AM for breakfast. Try to get Quakers Multi Grain. It has Oats, Barley, Wheat and Rye. It'll fight the lethargy by supplying you with the complex carbs of glycogen and insulin balance through out most of the day.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 17, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Add a cup of cooked oats in the AM for breakfast. Try to get Quakers Multi Grain. It has Oats, Barley, Wheat and Rye. It'll fight the lethargy by supplying you with the complex carbs of glycogen and insulin balance through out most of the day.



Ill look for that thanks man


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)

training is going pretty good. I took this weekend off to rest up and get over my cold. my veins look like they're pumped all day long.

Since I promised to lay out my pct protocol, here it is.

Will be starting saturday.

Clomid 100/100/75/50/50
nolva 40/20/20/20/20
formerone two pumps a day(may adjust)

GHRP-6 200mcg 2-3 times a day(upon waking up, pre bed, and sometimes post workout)
CJC 1295 NO DAC 100mcg 2-3 times a day (will be starting the peps tomorrow)

Clen starting from the second week- 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on

Supplements:

D-aspartic-acid by e-pharm(testforce 2)

Vitamin C 5g a day

Multi Vitamin(orange triad)

Fish Oil total 4g omega-3 (orange oximega)

Creatine 5g (will load the first week at 20g per day)

Milk thistle

Saw palmetto 

Luetin 


BOOM!!! thats my pct.


----------



## brundel (Feb 19, 2012)

How would you rate the cycle?
Scale from 1-10?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)

brundel said:


> How would you rate the cycle?
> Scale from 1-10?



which cycle?

my full one overall or just my sdmz/formerone run?


----------



## brundel (Feb 19, 2012)

I suppose just the DMZ-form


----------



## brundel (Feb 19, 2012)

Or both.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)

brundel said:


> I suppose just the DMZ-form



I kinda dont like putting number ratings because they dont always tell the whole picture. But I liked the sdmz/form and I still have about a week left until pct. will be taking 3 caps of sdmz now that I got over the lethargy.

Form did what it was supposed to. didnt notice any estro sides from switching from letro to formerone. my libido returned which is nice. 



brundel said:


> Or both.



Thats a mixed answer. I wouldn't recommend long cycles such as mine to anyone else because after a while unless you constantly up the doses or add new compounds in, your body gets used to the gear and it pretty much turns into a cruise imo.

But Im satisfied because I pretty much have the mass I wanted for my sport. Dont want to get too much bigger, my next cycle will be a slight cut/recomp where I want to drop around 3% bf and keep my size/add a few lbm.


----------



## brundel (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a successful cycle.
Sounds like things went as planned.

Hopefully PCT goes well.


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 1, 2012)

So is there a verdict yet?


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 1, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> So is there a verdict yet?



I was thinking the same thing but he just started his pct, or at least he said he was, on Feb 25th. Now is when Ill be paying attention.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 1, 2012)

What date are your blood's?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 1, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What date are your blood's?



Probably around first or second week of april. will update in a few days how my pct is going.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 1, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> So is there a verdict yet?





TJTJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing but he just started his pct, or at least he said he was, on Feb 25th. Now is when Ill be paying attention.



I assume you guys mean on the formerone? I'll give you guys some updates in the next few days. sorry for lack of updates, i've been swamped.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 5, 2012)

What happened to this log? No blood work? Final evaluation?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems you really know your stuff. Great stuff! Good work and great cliffs


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 5, 2012)

is foremeron legal? and where if so where can i get it. i need and AI bad bro


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 5, 2012)

JK^^ i take back my ignorant statement a quick search gave me all the info i need.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Aye...


----------



## B Lucky (Apr 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Aye...





I'll be starting my first ever cycle SDMZ + Form, so I am really eager to see how yours panned out Vibrant.


----------

